# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Pieczenie pochwy po stosunku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam 21 lat i stałego partnera, jednak od jakiegoś czasu odczuwam pieczenie pochwy po stosunku. Jakis rok temu chorowałam i brałam antybiotyki a potem miałam zapalenie pochwy i się leczyłam. Często podczas oddawania moczu odczuwałam ból. Stosowałam maść Clotrimazolum. Pomogło. 
Niepokoi mnie jednak to że jakis miesiac temu zaczęłam odczuwać pieczenie po odbytym stosunku. Pierwszy raz jak pojawił sie problem to trwało to ok. dwoch dni, a potem przeszło ale po kolejnym stosunku pieczenie pochwy powróciło. 
Dodam, że używamy za każdym razem prezerwatywy, dbamy o higienę. Troche sie niepokoje, czy możliwe że znów mam zapalenie pochwy? Wiem, że muszę isć z tym do lekarza, ale chciałabym poradzic sie na forum, od czego to pieczenie i jak zapobiec?
Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------


## Hanna

Prawdopodobnie po antybiotyku została zaburzona mikroflora pochwy, stąd to pieczenie po stosunku. Można zastosować probiotyk, np provag, To powinno pomóc. Poza tym proponuję wykonać cytologię, tak dla sprawdzenia czy wszystko jest ok.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ulka25

Rzeczywiście probiotyk może okazać się pomocny - prowag jest ok. Na podrażnienia można też używać provag żelu. Skąd się wzięły takie objawy - ciężko powiedzieć, myślę, że lekarz wyjaśni :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja miałam po stosunku dyskomfort podobny do tego, który opisujesz. u mnie skończyło się to zapaleniem cewki moczowej i pęcherza. teraz już wiem,jak  tym walczyć - biorę zapobiegawczo Prouro i zawsze po stosunku biegnę się wysiusiac, bo to oczyszcza cewkę moczową z bakterii - jak na razie działa, bo juz mi się to nie zdarzyło.

----------


## Marika

Na same otarcia po stosunku to proponowałabym Ci provag żel, on właśnie działa łagodzaco i nawilzająco, nie musisz od razu stosowac kuracji leczniczej. Natomiast, zapobiegawczo na zapalenie pochwy mozesz stosowac probiotyki.

----------


## anjaaaaaa22

Powiedział że mam tyłozgięcie macicy i przewlekłe zapalenie, co rano na czczo jogurt do tego globułki lactovaginal gdy zaczyna piec, ponieważ mam odczyn w pochwie obojętny. Przejdź się do ginekologa, usłyszałam tyle ciekawostek że nie zapamiętałam wszystkich! ;D

----------


## sarlinna

Pamiętaj o właściwym nawilżeniu pochwy przed stosunkiem, warto zaopatrzyć się w odpowiednie żele.

----------


## zaniepokojona

Witam. Od 2 lat jestem w stalym związku z partnerem, z którym bardzo sie kochamy. Na początku naszej znajomości zaczelam brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne. 2 miesiace temu postanowilam zrobic sobie przerwe w braniu tabletek. Odstawiłam je i zabezpieczamy sie teraz prezerwatywą. Muszę przyznać, że przez cały nasz związek, a także przez całe moje życie nigdy nie miałam orgazmu  pochwowego. Mój problem polega na uczuciu pieczenia w pochwie podczas wspolzycia. Juz samo wprowadzenie członka powoduje takie nieprzyjemne pieczenie, dyskomfort (ale nie mogę tego nazwać bólem). Czasami jest tak, że po jakiejś chwili przyzwyczajam się do tego uczucia i przechodzi, jednak najczęściej piecze mnie przez cały stosunek i nie mogę się już skupić na tym, by odczuwać przyjemność. Po całym stosunku mam wrażenie, że moja pochwa jest podrażniona, czuję pieczenie od środka. Z tego powodu często poprzestajemy tylko na stosunku oralnym lub po 10-15 minutach przerywamy seks i powracamy do stosunku oralnego. Dodam tylko, że nigdy nie miałam problemu z orgazmem łechtaczkowym, gdyż zawsze go osiągam poprzez pieszczoty oralne. Jednak chcialabym miec normalne satysfakcjonujące życie seksualne i nie chciałabym do końca życia uprawiać jedynie seks oralny. Przeszkadza mi ta sytuacja i jest mi bardzo przykro bo mam wrażenie, że coś jest ze mną nie tak. Przez 2 lata zaledwie kilka razy było mi przyjemnie ale i tak nie na tyle, bym mogła osiągnąć orgazm. Próbowaliśmy z płynami nawilżającymi z różnych firm (z nimi równiez najczęściej piekło mnie). Myślałam nawet, że może to być spowodowane tym, że biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne - jednak nie zauważyłam żadnej poprawy. Bardzo proszę o poradę czy może to być przyczyna fizjologiczna czy raczej problem tkwi w psychice i gdzie najlepiej udać się po pomoc? Czy powinnam poruszyć ten temat z ginekologiem przy następnej wizycie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spróbuj może żelu Lacibios Femina, ja też miałam podobny problem do Twojego, inne lubrykanty czy żele mnie podrażniały, ale ten okazał się być strzałem w 10.  Łagodzi podrażnienia, pieczenie i przyspiesza gojenie mikrourazów, mogących powstać po stosunku. Zawiera kwas mlekowy i chlorheksydynę, dzięki czemu hamuje rozwój patogennej flory, zabezpieczając drogi rodne przed infekcjami intymnymi. No i jest hypoalergiczny, bez SLS. I co ważne- nawilża okolice intymne, kiedy takiego nawilżenia potrzebujesz  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno powinnas poruszyc temat z ginekologiem, po to własnie by ustalic przyczyne. Na pewno antykoncepcja powoduje suchość pochwy, nie mniej jednak suchośc pojawia sie również u mlodych kobiet niezależnie czy ją stosuja czy nie. Suchośc pochwy może byc spowodowanan stresem, nieregularnymi miesiączkami, infekcjami itp W aptekach jest dostępny preparat o nazwie Hydrovag, który poprawia nawilżenie pochwy, zapewnia elastycznośc pochwy, usprawnia funkcjonowanie nabłonka, wspomaga procesy regeneracyjne, pomaga przywrócić prawidłową florę bakteryjną i zlikwidować uciążliwe dolegliwości jak np otarcia po sekcie.

----------


## Fizia

Hej! Właśnie od 4 miesięcy stosuję żel lacibios femina, który już widzę bardzo dobrze nawilża skórę okolic intymnych, a miałam z tym spory problem i sprawiało mi to duży dyskomfort. Łagodzi też wszelkie podrażnienia i otarcia, które przy ostatnich upałach czasem mi się pojawiły, nawet kiedy chodziłam w sukienkach. I zabiorę go ze sobą na wakacje, żeby chronił mnie przed infekcjami intymnymi (ma pH 4.5, kwas mlekowy i chlorheksydynę), bo wiadomo basen, morze i wilgotny kostium i grzybica szybko może się przyplątać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, kopiłam sobie polecany przez was Lacibios Femina i powiem wam, że jestem bardzo zadowolona. Używam go już 2 miesiąc i po suchości ani śladu. Jest naprawdę super. Zaczęłam go nawet zabierać na basen, jak wiadomo chlor to nienajlepszy przyjaciel kobiety. wiedziałyście, że jest również wersja dla kobiet w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiedziałam, że lacibios femina ma też żel do higieny intymnej. Ja używam ich probiotyku, bo niestety też mam z tym problem, że od jakiegoś czasu po stosunku z mężem czasami odczuwam pieczenie. Biorę wtedy ten probiotyk przez kilka dni tak profilaktycznie i potem jest już wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeczytałam o tym probiotyku i od razu poleciałam do apteki, bo niestety też często odczuwam pieczenie jak się kochamy z moim partnerem. Pani w aptece też bardzo zachwalała ten probiotyk ze względu na szczepy bakterii. Mam nadzieję, że pomoże, bo to pieczenie jest naprawdę dokuczliwe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoże na pewno, bo rzeczywiście te szczepy bakterii są super dobrane. Ja już wielokrotnie na sobie go testowałam i zawsze mi pomaga, jak się jakaś infekcja zaczyna czy inne nieprzyjemne dolegliwości typu swędzenie czy upławy

----------


## meganita

Ostatnio mnie to spotkało kilkakrotnie z moim partnerem. Najwyraźniej wizyta na basenie skończyła się jakąś drobną infekcją i stąd pojawiło się pieczenie i takie ogólne uczucie dyskomfortu. Nie biegłam od razu do gina, tylko kupiłam sobie w aptece probiotyk doustny lacibios femina (z najskuteczniej dobranymi szczepami bakterii) i brałam go przez kilka dni. I wszystko się uspokoiło i teraz jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego ja nie chodzę już na basen a zwłaszcza do aqua parków bo to siedlisko bakterii i grzybów. Kiedyś po takiej wizycie przez pół roku leczyłam się globulkami, maściami oraz probiotykami doustnymi i dopochwowymi - najbardziej pomógł mi invag, aplikowałam go przez 7 dni i pożegnałam się z infekcjom. Pozostają mi kąpiele w morzu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja uwielbiam chodzić na basen.Wiem,że woda w basenie jest oczyszczana i zdezynfekowana ale nie idealnie czysta.Dlatego z nami pływają też bakterie,grzyby i inne drobnoustroje.Mam na to już od dawna skuteczne rozwiązanie.Wzmacniam swoją naturalna ochronę dopochwowym Lactovaginalem albo na kilka godzin przed albo po basenie.Zawsze warto też pamiętać o prysznicu i suchej bieliźnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całą ciążę chodziłam na basen, pływanie mnie relaksowało i odciążało kręgosłup. W tym okresie zażywałam provag, dzięki niemu żadne infekcje intymne mnie nie męczyły, problemów z układem moczowym również nie miałam. Ważne jest żeby przechowywać go w lodówce, wtedy żywotność polskich szczepów bakterii mlekowych jest przedłużona.

----------


## parafa

wiadomo, że na basenie łatwo o infekcję pęcherza, ale jeśli stosujemy odpowiednią profilatykę to ryzyko jest dużo mniejsze, ja jak przechodziłam infekcje pęcherza to brałam leczniczo urofuraginę, teraz przywiązuję dużą uwagę do odpowiedniej profilaktyki. niestety ale bliskość kobiecych organów rozrodczych jest tak mała, że łatwo o wszelkiego rodzaju infekcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na wszelkie dolegliwości intymne biorę sobie lacibios femina. Czasami po miesiączce odczuwam nieprzyjemne pieczenie i wtedy kilkudniowa kuracja tym probiotykiem szybko likwiduje ten problem.

----------


## creeps

Na ten problem polecałabym Ci jakieś żele przed stosunkiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepsza jest zwykła oliwka bambino, nie uczula, nie ma podraznień pochwy w trakcie stosunku

----------


## parafa

każda ma inny sposób na leczenie zapalenia pęcherza, ale moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest to, żeby takie infekcje nie powracały. U mnie urofuragina na tyle dobrze zadziałała, że teraz nie mam problemów z zapaleniem, ale może to wynika też stąd że teraz zwracam dużo wiekszą uwagę na profilaktykę, no i uważam na basenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie mój gin wytłumaczył, że lacibios femina jest dlatego taki skuteczny, bo szczepy bakterii, które zawiera są specjalnie dobrane do flory bakteryjnej Polek. I rzeczywiście bardzo dobrze się sprawdza przy różnych infekcjach i dolegliwościach intymnych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie pieczenie po stosunku może byc efektem otarc po seksie, zwłaszcza zbyt długim lub intensywnym. Mnie ginekolog na taką przypadłość polecił globulki Hydrovag. Przywracają one własciwe nawilżenie pochwy, przez co nie dochodzi do otrac i podrażnień po stosunku, uelastycznia błony śluzowe, przyspiesza gojenie ran. Dzieki zawartości kwasu mlekowego chroni tez przed infekcjami.

----------


## katarzyna_staniszewska

Pieczenie albo swędzenie okolic intymnych jest najczęściej objawem infekcji. Podczas stosunku może dojść do obtarć lub uszkodzeń błony śluzowej pochwy a wtedy w rankach szybko namnażają się bakterie lub grzyby. Są trzy rodzaje infekcji bakteryjne, grzybiczne i mieszane ale bez względu na ich pochodzenie można je w prosty sposób wyleczyć bez konieczności wizyty ginekologicznej na którą czasem trzeba czekać nawet 3 miesiące! Mi koleżanka poleciła globulki Vagical (dostępne bez recepty) i rzeczywiście poskutkowały natychmiastowo! W ulotce podają, że pełna kuracja powinna trwać ok 2 tygodni (aby infekcja nie powróciła). Lek ten jest na bazie naturalnych skłądników i można go dostać bez recepty. Kosztuje ok 15zł. Bardzo go polecam wszystkim cierpiącym na powyższe problemy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdarza mi się, że po stosunku pojawia się pieczenie warg sromowych, ale wtedy bardzo mi pomaga, jak się umyję żelem do higieny intymnej lacibios femina, bo bardzo łagodzi różne podrażnienia.

----------


## NikiViki

Ja jaki bylam mlodsza tez mialam objawy swedzenia i pieczenia ogolnie narzadow rodnych. Okazalo sie ze mam nadżerkę i musialam stosowac masc (nie pamietam nazwy) i antybiotyki. Dodatkowo stosowalam krem przed stosunkiem co bylo dziwne, ogolnie dosc czesto mi ta zmiana chorobowa powracala. Teraz rzecz jasna jest juz wszystko w porzadku, ale najlepiej pojsc do ginekologa, albo sprobowac z globulkami Vagical. Pani Katarzyna napisala, ze sa skuteczne, wiec czemu nie sprawdzic  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aby uniknąć tego typu problemów przed stosunkiem smaruje się provag żelem, który nie tylko nawilża ale również hamuje rozwój grzybów i bakterii. U mnie się on sprawdził, zaletą jego jest też to że ma wygodne i higieniczne opakowanie co ułatwia aplikację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również po stosunku występowały u mnie częste podrażnienia intymne, do tego pieczenie/swędzenie, a czasem nawet upławy. Odkąd po każdym stosunku myję okolice intymne emulsją provag, która łagodzi podrażnienie i regeneruje śluzówkę takie problemy mi nie dokuczają. Dodatkowo emulsja nawilża i zakwasza co uniemożliwi rozwój patogenów. Taka profilaktyka u mnie się sprawdza.

----------


## Kicia

Mam 21 lat . Jestem z partnerem od 4 lat. Wczesniej stosowaliśmy prezerwatywę i wszystko bylo w jak najlepszym porządku. Od miesiąca zdecydowałam się na stosowanie antykoncepcyjnych tabletek. Wszystko bylo okej. Aż do pierwszego wytrysku, po ktorym odczuwałam pieczenie. Myślałam że to jakieś podrażnienie. Za drugim razem odczuwałam to samo. Z czym to jest związane? U ginekologa bylam i jestem zdrowa. Co może być powodem takiego pieczenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasami odczuwam takie pieczenie, jak są po stosunku jakieś drobne otarcia. Łagodzę je podmywając się żelem do higieny intymnej lacibios femina, który ma idealnie dopasowane pH i też profilaktycznie biorę ich probiotyk doustny, żeby florę bakteryjną chronić przed infekcjami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aby zapobiec otarciom w trakcie seksu najlepiej zastosować wcześniej provag żel, który nie tylko nawilża, odświeża ale również hamuje rozwój bakterii i grzybów. Probiotyki doustne to dobre rozwiązanie aby zapobiegać infekcjom, należy tylko zwrócić uwagę na jakość probiotyku - rodzaj szczepu oraz czy bakterie w nim występujące są żywe bo tylko wtedy mogą nam pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam polecony przez ginekologa lek Lactovaginal, ponieważ od pewnego czasu miałam problem z infekcjami intymnymi,upławy,pieczenie i swędzenie.Tabletki te stosuję dzisiaj profilaktycznie gdyż skutecznie maskuje objawy,świetnie się wchłania i co najważniejsze tabletki rozwiązały mój problem z suchością i bólem podczas sexu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na suchość pochwy i ból w czasie sexu mnie pomagają globulki Hydrovag. Nawilżają, uelastyczniają błony sluzowe, dzieki czemu nie są tak podatne na otarcia i sex nie sprawia juz bólu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sobie dość poważnie zaburzyłam florę bakteryjną pochwy jak miałam zapalenie oskrzeli i brałam antybiotyk. Niby brałam probiotyk i piłam dużo kefiru, ale nie uchroniło mnie to przed pieczeniem i upławami. Dopiero jak dołączyłam do zwykłego probiotyki specjalny dla kobiet lacibios femina, to te przykre dolegliwości minęły. Na przyszłość będę wiedzieć, że od razu trzeba brać probiotyk dla kobiet, żeby pochwę dobrze chronić przed infekcją

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie pieczenie po seksie pojawiło się jak zaczęłam mieć jakieś drobne infekcyjne historie. Były nieiwielkie upławy, byłam bardziej sucha i też zapach trochę się zmienił. Nic poważnego, ale dokuczało, więc zaczęłam brać probiotyk przeznaczony dla kobiet lacibios femina, który ma tak dobrane szczepy bakterii, żeby chronić florę bakteryjną pochwy. Po jakichś 10 dniach takiej kuracji moje dolegliwości zniknęły i teraz już w trakcie seksu jest wszystko ok

----------


## Trissa

Pieczenie i ból przy oddawaniu moczu to może byc zapalenie dróg moczowych. Możemy złapać je również podczas seksu. Urofuraginum jest dostępne w aptece bez recepty. Ale jak nie przejdzie warto udac się do ginekologa.

----------


## parafa

to fakt przy zapaleniu pęcharza ból przy oddawaniu moczu to oznaka, że pewnikiem jest że mamy zapalenie pęcherza. na pewno urofuraginą szybko sobie ulżysz, no i jest bez recepty więc to dobra informacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za radą swojego ginekologa już od dawna z różnymi drobnymi dolegliwościami intymnymi radzę sobie biorąc probiotyk dla kobiet lacibios femina. Naprawdę bardzo skutecznie chroni mikroflorę pochwy i przywraca jej równowagę. Używam go też profilaktycznie, jak boję się, że może dojść do infekcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też profilaktycznie biorę lacibios femina. Sprawdza się zwłaszcza na urlopach, kiedy zmieniam klimat i wtedy łatwo o jakąś infekcję, a biorąc ten probiotyk dbam o zachowanie równowagi flory bakteryjnej

----------


## lenka22

kobiety piszecie lactibios femina do mycia juz ktorys post sie przewija chcialabym sprobowac ale moge prosic ktory dokladnie? bo sa chyba rozne rodzaje w czerwonym opakowaniu niebieskim itp

----------


## Lisa45

Cześć. Pieczenie swędzenie to problemy które dotykają nas wszystkie
-->>> bolimnie.com/anatomia/pochwa-pochwy-choroby
na tej stronie znajdziecie różne zdjęcia chorób może jakieś swojej objawy znajdziecie pamiętajcie lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzeczywiście probiotyk może okazać się pomocny - prowag jest ok. Na podrażnienia można też używać provag żelu. Skąd się wzięły takie objawy - ciężko powiedzieć, myślę, że lekarz wyjaśni

----------


## Fendi

Nie sądzę aby był to problem z układem moczowym. Jeśli byłby to problem z układem moczowym to odczuwałybyscie pieczenie nie tylko po seksie ale ogólnie i wie to praktycznie każdy kto mial kiedyś problem z zapaleniem cewki moczowej czy pęcherza ( mega nieprzyjemne, kiedyś często chorowałam ale od dłuzszego czasu nie mam i dzięki bogu).

Myśle,że problem jest tutaj z powodu otarć. A te zdarzają siębardzo czesto. Nie wszystkie kobiety maja łatwo z nawilżeniem pochwy. NIektore nie mogą nawilżyć jej odpowiednio pomimo,ze ochotę na seks mają dużą.

Proponowałabym kupić sobie jakiś dobry zel intymny. Polecam szczególnie Be lover. W porównaniu do unimila jest o wiele lepszy. Po pierwsze lepiej nawilża, po drugie jest na bazie wody, po trzecie jest mega wydajny. Co mnie niezmiennie dziwi ponieważ pomimo używania prawie codziennie od kilku miesięcy mamy nadal pól opakowania.

----------


## adna

Gdzie w takim razie będzie można ten żel kupić? Bo nie wydaje mi się abym widziałam go stacjonarnie.

----------


## Fendi

Bo i nie zobaczysz raczej. Szukałam kilka razy na pólkach w marketach czy w drogeriach, ale faktycznie go nie ma. A do sex shopow stacjonarnie nie chodzimy :P Zamawiałam przez neta , w intymnosc.pl. W sklepie można jeszcze zamówić sobie libi gel. Jeśli lubicie zabawy z żelami stymulującymi to ten żel również Wam się spodoba bo wrażenia daje bardzo przyjemne. Uwrażliwia okolice intymne, tak wiec odczuwa się o wiele lepsze wrażenia niż bez niego. Coś ala durex o ale o wiele wydajniejszy bo jest większy.

----------

